# The Ultimate Aquatic Terror



## Killer (Oct 28, 2003)

Here is your ultimate aquatic terror.


----------



## Killer (Oct 28, 2003)

#2


----------



## Killer (Oct 28, 2003)

#3


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

DAMN!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

love to see one of those come up alive


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

you've gotta love cephlapods


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

oh my my beauty she is


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

It's going to be sweet whenever they find one of those alive and put it in aquarium.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

wow







i thouhgt that they where pink :rock:


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Nice, the nutcases on "wild boyz" played with those a couple weeks ago, I think steve f^cked one.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Kory said:


> It's going to be sweet whenever they find one of those alive and put it in aquarium.


 it s probably like the great white and wwouldnt live in a tank


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

excellent idea, but the presentation isn't there. It's rotted out too much.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

But that is a small speciment though


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)




----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

isnt it that they have 3 hearts?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i heard they had 3 hearts too


----------

